# Incredible Square-1 scramble



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 6, 2008)

This scramble is just amazing. Rowe showed me it and said he got 7 on it with EP skip, and i tried but i use different method but still got 19.79 first try then 18.40 the next. I want to really see what some of the really good square-1 people can get on this.

0,6/0,3/-5,3/5,5/-2,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/-3,3/6,3/3,3/6,0/6,3/6,3/0,3/

Have fun!


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, I'm not good in Square-1 and others XD, but I had 11.26.

1- Cube shape done
2- 2, 3 and 4 step easy
3- Lucky in EP and 6 step of Vandembergh method.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 6, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> This scramble is just amazing. Rowe showed me it and said he got 7 on it with EP skip, and i tried but i use different method but still got 19.79 first try then 18.40 the next. I want to really see what some of the really good square-1 people can get on this.
> 
> 0,6/0,3/-5,3/5,5/-2,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/-3,3/6,3/3,3/6,0/6,3/6,3/0,3/
> 
> Have fun!



I didn't skip cube shape, but got a 7.87 because I forced a skip on two steps of my solve. :|


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 6, 2008)

15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.

I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0

The time I got was 8.92. Let's see who wins this one


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0



I am SO BAD at square-1, but I got my "personal best" with this: 41.17. (No, I'm not going to count it!) I normally average around 1:30. I was around 60 seconds on Derrick's scramble (which shows how bad I am).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for the double-post, but I just got this scramble from the official WCA scrambler:

(0,-1) (-5,-3) (6,0) (0,3) (4,5) (4,3) (-4,0) (2,1) (-3,0) (-1,0) (4,0) (0,2) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,0)

My new lucky personal best (by far): 24.47.

I'm using Jason Baum's method, and step 1 took 2 slice turns, step 2 took 2 slice turns, step 3a took 2 slice turns, step 3b took 6 slice turns, and then I skipped step 4. Wow what a lucky scramble!


----------



## Pedro (Aug 7, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> 
> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0
> ...



9.03 

could have been faster...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 7, 2008)

10.27 on Lars scramble, MUCh funner


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> 
> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0
> ...


I got 8.36 and I am sure others could easily get a sub-5 on this one. It helped that I knew the scramble had only "quarterturns" and I actually saw the entire solution within 5 seconds

[My solution]:
Seperation: -3,0 / 6,0 /
Permutation: 6,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 /
"AUF": E- (meaning push the middle layer in the D' direction) or -3,3
[/My solution]


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 8, 2008)

for derricks got like 6 and for lars i got 4.95
i had to practice it twice for sub 5


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> 
> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0
> ...



6.58 



9.96 on derricks


----------



## TMOY (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still a beginner at square-one. Lars' scramble gave me my first sub-1 minute solve (49s82), before the beginning of this thread my PB was around 3 minutes


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> 
> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0
> ...



4.11 :|.....


----------



## mam046 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol I got the same than Gabriel...

- Both layers square
- Corners orientation skip
- Easy edges orientation
- Easy corners permutacion
- Edges permutation skip!!!
- And /(6,0)/(6,0)/ and solved 

Time: 18.33 but it's so lucky...


----------



## dbg (Aug 8, 2008)

Simply very easy:

- Both layers square in 2 R-moves
- Orientation skip
- Corners permutation very easy, but slow recognition
- Edges permutation skip
- Middle layer already correct

Finally I got *16.10*, but notice that I am still a beginner and have actually solved it 5 or 6 times .


----------



## mam046 (Aug 8, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0




Wow! With this I got 9.68! 

- Very easy to make in cube shape
- All orientation lucky
- Corner permutation and solved (after swap middle layer)

Awesome!


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 11, 2008)

i just had to try lars scramble again this time got 3.87
wow this was really fast 
crazy


----------



## zj wei (Dec 3, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> 
> I once got this scramble from Jaap's program:
> 0,3/6,6/0,3/3,3/-3,3/3,3/0,3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,3/0,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/0,3/-3,0
> ...



4.44
...


0,6/0,3/-5,3/5,5/-2,3/-3,3/0,3/6,3/-3,3/6,3/3,3/6,0/6,3/6,3/0,3/
7.75


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2009)

zj wei said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > 15.72... I lose. I only really skipped the corner separation on this one.
> ...



7.35 and 6.67 respectively


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohhhh wow this thread is old 
I need to try these. To make me feel better about sucking it up on square 1 lately.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 3, 2009)

3.28 and 4.27.

I've had a scramble that was 2 twists away from solved before.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

15.63

I average around a minute


----------

